# Toyota rear end on an impala



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I think ive decided to go with a Toyota rear end for my 63impala is there anything special that needs to get done for the shaft to hook up what all needs to be done and do any year rear ends woks better?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I think ive decided to go with a Toyota rear end for my 63impala is there anything special that needs to get done for the shaft to hook up what all needs to be done and do any year rear ends woks better?


Yes you will need to do a adapter flange. 

Are you going to do the work (fab and welding) yourself or are you looking for a ready to bolt in axle???


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a question,,, why change the rear end?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

ss63panic said:


> Just a question,,, why change the rear end?


Stronger!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

ss63panic said:


> Just a question,,, why change the rear end?


So I don't have to worry bout my axels popping out I have added a lot of weight I have a fully wrapped frame going to run 8 battery and I wanna run skirts


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Yes you will need to do a adapter flange.
> 
> Are you going to do the work (fab and welding) yourself or are you looking for a ready to bolt in axle???


I'm still open right now I found someone here in Houston to do the work if I buy one I still need to locate one was thinking about buying a complete one but I imagine shipping would be crazy do u guys sell them ....how would I get a flange adapter


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Doe the wheels sit in the correct position just asking because the pumpkins look to be diff lengths or are the trailing arms Wats going to keep them correct


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

There's a specifc range of axles you can use. I'm sire BMH will chime in on that. Also, what's the flange that you need? Any pictures of it?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Black magic builds sells and ships them, well worth the money


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm thinking the shipping is goin to kill me but not sure still waiting for them to get back to me ....... I've heard different year ranges does anyone know forsure Wat years


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

There's a post somewhere with BMH giving you the info on what's needed. Axle years, flange, etc.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Are the Toyota rears stronger than a 9 inch Lincoln rear ? I have a Versailles rear (9 inch with disc brakes) and I'm curious as the Toyota rear seems to be all the rage


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Toyota rearend link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/58586-toyota-rear-impala.html


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smokin_Endo said:


> Are the Toyota rears stronger than a 9 inch Lincoln rear ? I have a Versailles rear (9 inch with disc brakes) and I'm curious as the Toyota rear seems to be all the rage


Id guess there weak like the impala stock rears, I came up with this theory because every Toyota rear end I see is reinforced. Don't need a reinforcement on a ford 9"....I'm just saying.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

still not sure which year and model to look for trying to get this buy theis week but I cant seem to find out and do these need to be re enforced....is there a problem with the brakes


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Id guess there weak like the impala stock rears, I came up with this theory because every Toyota rear end I see is reinforced. Don't need a reinforcement on a ford 9"....I'm just saying.


Thanks SIX1RAG  

So my 9's Versaille rear will work without shortening or reinforcing ? Wondering since it's a car rear not a truck 

also curious if it works with skirts ? 

thanks in advance 

Brian


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I'm thinking the shipping is goin to kill me but not sure still waiting for them to get back to me ....... I've heard different year ranges does anyone know forsure Wat years


shipping on a pallet isnt that much actually....probably 50 to 75 bux.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smokin_Endo said:


> Thanks SIX1RAG
> 
> So my 9's Versaille rear will work without shortening or reinforcing ? Wondering since it's a car rear not a truck
> 
> ...


The werd on the streets is that the versailles don't need to be shortened. Just need to transfer the mounts. I found this out AFTER I pulled a ford 9" from a 70s ford bronco, then went thru the trouble of machining myself a jig, cuz that's what I do and then shortened It myself. After I did all that, I was told....WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST GET A VERSAILES REAREND..I'm no expert but I hope this helps.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

so much for that I asked them about a 500 dollar rear end and seen numbers fly all the way to 2700 idk wat happened there i guess the housing is all that come wanted to charge 250-300 for shipping i guess i will be hitting the junk yards then dropping it off to FINELINE


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> The werd on the streets is that the versailles don't need to be shortened. Just need to transfer the mounts. I found this out AFTER I pulled a ford 9" from a 70s ford bronco, then went thru the trouble of machining myself a jig, cuz that's what I do and then shortened It myself. After I did all that, I was told....WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST GET A VERSAILES REAREND..I'm no expert but I hope this helps.


it does 

and thank you 

All I know is since the late 90's I heard "you need a VERSAILES rear end to do it right" and I looked for years ! In 02 I found one but it was only half complete... missing everything on one side from the housing to the studs and I heard it could take a lifetime to find the caliber mount because everyone with a custom car wanted them. Then in 05 I was at a cruise and got to talking with a guy about the struggles I faced to complete my deuce and how finding another rear was going to be a huge hurdle when another guy walked up and said he had a complete car for $300  Two days later I bought the car. 

After having lost my job and having a second child my car sat for some time and now I'm finally getting back on it so I just want to make sure the rear is going to work out and I won't have problems. 

Do you know if it will work running skirts ? I never really wanted skirts but recently I've been considering a set....

thanks again for the advice 

Brian


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thinkin bout the versI instead of the stock rear end, anyone know where to get on or is it the "holy grail" ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smokin_Endo said:


> it does
> 
> and thank you
> 
> ...


Get a second opinion but I'm almost sure it clears skirts.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

One of the whole reasons of running a Versailles rearend is to run skirts cause the rearend is shorter than stock and your wheels tuck better,and no rubbing on your skirts with after market wheels.another reason is they come with a disc brake set up that will clear 13in tires.they are plenty strong too.if you have a Versailles rearend than your doing better than most and I would run one over a Toyota one all day.hope this helps


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

You can also get in contact with CURRIE ENTERPRISES in Anahiem Ca. They sell the 9 inch rear ends ready to bolt up to the Impala trailing arms. Only thing is paying for the shipping. The Ford 9 inch rear end is a lot stronger and shorter the the stock Impala rear end. The stock Impala rear end will break at the axles.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

So does the ford 9 need to be shorten


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> So does the ford 9 need to be shorten


No, it's perfect!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

The Ford 9 inches is already shorter then the stock impala ones


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> The Ford 9 inches is already shorter then the stock impala ones


And looks alot better too. Why the fuck would anyone want a foreign rear end under a Chevy with an ugly reinforcement welded to it.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

WORD ! Thanks for all the advice  

I'm going to start getting it ready to install then have it plated after a dry fit....

also considering the wishbone after years of contemplating a dual banana bar set up with no panhard rod.... I think the wish bone will three smoother even though I like the look of the original equipment. any thoughts ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm digging this


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea that looks pretty bad ass


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> And looks alot better too. Why the fuck would anyone want a foreign rear end under a Chevy with an ugly reinforcement welded to it.


 I heard the toyota rear ends do not have to be re enforced on a impala since springs sit on trailing arms


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> The Ford 9 inches is already shorter then the stock impala ones


 but can u run skirts and still hit three wheel


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> No, it's perfect!


 what model does it come off that does not need to be shortened


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> what model does it come off that does not need to be shortened


it comes on the '77-'79 Lincoln Versailes, but good luck just finding that one laying around, you may luck up and catch one at a swap meet for about 3-400, but more than likely you're gonna spend around 1300 for it done and ready to bolt in. Also you may want to stock up on parts for that rear end if you go that route as finding parts for it is no easy feat either, they both work equally as well, the Tacoma is just as strong as the ford 9, the Tacoma is still a truck rear axle.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Sound expensive I think ima do the Toyota fuck wat people think foreign parts or not I wonder how many people Ridin on chinas or tires from korea.....regalryda do you know if the Toyota rear ends not having to be re enforced has any truth to it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i got "chinas" on my shit, but wheels aint exactly permanent either! rear ends, much less axles ain't somethin you wana go cheap on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMO


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

npazzin said:


> i got "chinas" on my shit, but wheels aint exactly permanent either! rear ends, much less axles ain't somethin you wana go cheap on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMO


Just sayin not calling anyone out black magic seems to be doing really well with these and havent heard any horror stories from using them. don't get me wrong it's a little different but they seem to do the trick ...


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

i"m digging this!









*Impala rearend we put on a 1968 Buick Skylark. Aint nothin more beautiful then a smooth, molded, and chromed Impala reareand!
I'll see if i can find pics of the rearend off our project 64 SS drop top with a shortend smooth, molded, and chromed with our wishbone on it.*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Sound expensive I think ima do the Toyota fuck wat people think foreign parts or not I wonder how many people Ridin on chinas or tires from korea.....regalryda do you know if the Toyota rear ends not having to be re enforced has any truth to it


Mines not reinforced, my homie has one from Black magic thats not reinforced either, but then again we're only running 6 batts, I mean if you wanna run a small amount of reinforcing do so it dont have to be all gaudy looking an shit, Ive seen Ford 9's reinforced too do what you feel is best for your ride and pockets, remember you're building your car.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> i"m digging this!
> 
> View attachment 496835
> 
> ...


Ur right it does look good but after shortening a stock impala rear end which is wat I initially was gonna do it would have to be re enforced right


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> Mines not reinforced, my homie has one from Black magic thats not reinforced either, but then again we're only running 6 batts, I mean if you wanna run a small amount of reinforcing do so it dont have to be all gaudy looking an shit, Ive seen Ford 9's reinforced too do what you feel is best for your ride and pockets, remember you're building your car.


 is ur frame fully wrapped.....do u have any pictures


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nah I dont have a fully wraped frame, no pics just yet mines not back from chroming yet


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a ford 9 from pitbulls with zero problems been ridin on it for years


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ur right it does look good but after shortening a stock impala rear end which is wat I initially was gonna do it would have to be re enforced right


I've seen enuf Mishaps with stock impala rear ends to know there shit. Why take a chance, ford 9"s are not that hard to find. If a stock rear is werking out for you, best of luck and I hope it never fails for you, but like I said, I've seen enuf axles slide out over time and cause damage.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> I've seen enuf Mishaps with stock impala rear ends to know there shit. Why take a chance, ford 9"s are not that hard to find. If a stock rear is werking out for you, best of luck and I hope it never fails for you, but like I said, I've seen enuf axles slide out over time and cause damage.


im more than likely going with the toyota maybe a ford if I can find one complete


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Which 9" ford wont need shortening?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Which 9" ford wont need shortening?


Versaillies


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Of course but hard to find! And not to mention finding after-market parts to maintenance it, which ford doesn't make any more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Reinforcing the axle housing has nothing to do with axles popping out on impala rear ends. You can put a 2inch thick plate on it and the axles still run risk of popping out. This topic has been asked several times on here. The cheapest bet is probably going to be a toyota rear. But how many toyota rears can u find in a junkyard. Its not like going to look for chevy cavalier parts. Toyotas dont really die in junkyards. The term ford 9 can mean many things. Not all fords will fit....bronco and trucks need shortening. Versa rear is considered the holy grail by alot of people. Some ford 9 rears have discs but caliper and rotors will not clear 13s so u have to know what you are buying. Just remember the cost of new quarter panel. Skirt. Wheel tire when consider a rear end because thats what youll be left with to fix!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ur right it does look good but after shortening a stock impala rear end which is wat I initially was gonna do it would have to be re enforced right


U can get away with narrow stock impala. Ive ran 3 narrowed impala rears and never had a problem. Ask me if id do it again i will say no. Its like how many times can u drive drunk before gettin pulled over......how many times can u drive stock impala rear with 10 batts before the axle pops out. And no you dont have to reinforce it. It does nothing for the problem.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you weld the clips for the axles ? I've heard something about this in the past ? 

something like "weld it at 12, 3, 6, and 9" 

not sure as I've never done it but I have heard it said a couple times.... also not sure of the down side ? like can the welds be removed if you should need to replace an axle ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Smokin_Endo said:


> Can you weld the clips for the axles ? I've heard something about this in the past ?
> 
> something like "weld it at 12, 3, 6, and 9"
> 
> not sure as I've never done it but I have heard it said a couple times.... also not sure of the down side ? like can the welds be removed if you should need to replace an axle ?


Welding the bearing works but, weakens the axle temper. What happens next is the axle breaks the shaft at the bearing...Worse then walking out the bearing housing...

The Toyota axle's have a 'C' clip ...The bearing is pressed on with a back-up ring ,just like stock 8.8 , but with the added protection of the clip... 
Also the Toyota have thicker axle diameter, and larger bearing ..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI I got mine in from emipire customs fits perfect and looks Dam good it took a while a long while but in the end I'm happy with it and quality is excellent


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bump for a few questions . 

So I got me a 97 Tacoma rear end . And started measuring everything off the stock impala rear. Then cut the mounts off and tacked the three on the yota rear. First test fit didn't go so well. The trailing arms are very close to being spot on. So here's my question. So there a easy way to do this? Is there any steps I should take ? I know some of you pros got some tricks . I'm running a y-bone from black magic , so it uses the stock bananna bat mount..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Toyota rear ends are still shit. There just shortened already to run skirts that's the only advantage. You still have to reinforce them so what's the point. Spend the extra money, build a ford 9" or find a versailles rearend. No reinforcement, looks cleaner and alot tougher. Same shit with them doods running g-body rear ends under impalas. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Toyota rear ends are still shit. There just shortened already to run skirts that's the only advantage. You still have to reinforce them so what's the point. Spend the extra money, build a ford 9" or find a versailles rearend. No reinforcement, looks cleaner and alot tougher. Same shit with them doods running g-body rear ends under impalas. Doesn't make any sense.


well:inout: ill just take my g-body rearend under a impala ass outta here lmao...have to admit you right robbie i havent even bolted my rearend to my frame yet and wish i had found me a versailles rearend.. it does look 100% better than the one i had built plus i love that disk brake on the rear look


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I prefer the Versailles rear diff and have one for my car. But Toyota differentials are far from shit??


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

The toyota rear was the better route for myself. I would have picked up a ford 9,but couldnt find any in my area.

TTT for some help


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

To each their own but I decided to get mine from BMH.. I like the way it looks and I will be able to run skirts.


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

505transplant said:


> To each their own but I decided to get mine from BMH.. I like the way it looks and I will be able to run skirts.
> View attachment 623684



Yep, same here.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:






lboogie said:


> Yep, same here.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Come on fellas there has to be some info out there you can give me for this Rearend .


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

mademan9 said:


> Come on fellas there has to be some info out there you can give me for this Rearend .



Well been runnin my BMH now for a year in my 64 and so far since Fons installed it I have more torch and speed stronger preformance out of my car than ever and so far no problems last summer we went all over to car shows, and just ridin and hangin out.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

lboogie said:


> Well been runnin my BMH now for a year in my 64 and so far since Fons installed it I have more torch and speed stronger preformance out of my car than ever and so far no problems last summer we went all over to car shows, and just ridin and hangin out.


Nice choice. That's what I'm getting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

64 For Life said:


> Nice choice. That's what I'm getting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## towingflatbed (Apr 5, 2011)

Camaro rear end on 63 impala


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ford 9 is the way to go and they look better too.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know if anybody ever thought of using a dually toyota rear end, they come reinforced already. Almost look stock with reinforcement. Duallies are meant for weight.


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Did anyone need to make changes to there drive shaft with the Toyota rear end? I had a topic where mine would be crooked with a y bone and slip yoke


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe toyota rear ends and Ford's 9 inch rear ends are offset, so make sure it's measured right


----------



## TattooTony (Nov 17, 2011)

What year and model is the rear end for toyota and ford 9?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

57-85 f100 and f150 have them, junkyard find


----------

